# (Resolved) HP PSC 1350 Printer does not install on Vista OS



## doc8406 (Jul 11, 2007)

Question 

We have had this laptop for four months using a Vista O.S. The printer is an HP PSC 1350 all in one. Currently running IE7 and am aware of the conflict between HP Director and IE7. We have not used the director software although the printer self installed as it should have when we started using this laptop until recently (1 month) 

After hunting for IE7 downgrade instructions to IE6, IE7 is not showing up 
in the add/remove list of programs. All directions I've found for 
work-arounds are directed towards WIN XP not Vista. 

Additionally it appears that the HP Director software is not installed nor a 
folder on this computer. So with drivers alone shouldn't we still be able to 
print and scan? Is IE7 STILL a factor?? 

All drivers are current.

Please help.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: HP PSC 1350 Printer does not install on Vista OS*

If you don't use the HP software (i don't on my 1300 series) Uninstall all of it.
Then go to device manager and remove the printer,then reboot and reinstall it, it will find the printer and let it search for drivers, it should find vista drivers for the 1300 series


----------



## doc8406 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: HP PSC 1350 Printer does not install on Vista OS*

Kodi,

I did as you said and the drivers did install/update on startup. I expected/hoped for the printer to self install after that point. It did not. I installed in manually and did a test page. No response. So I'm back to where I started.

The HP Director is not installed on the computer at all. Strangely, Internet explorer doesn't show up on the add/remove listing of programs (Thinking along the lines of going to IE6. 

Still lost.... :normal:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: HP PSC 1350 Printer does not install on Vista OS*

Right click on the printer and select properties then ports and see if it set as a USB port if not you may have to create one


----------



## doc8406 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: HP PSC 1350 Printer does not install on Vista OS*

I did that and voila, issue fixed. You are awesome!! Thanks for the advice!! I'll follow this up shortly with my next issue.

Thanks


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: HP PSC 1350 Printer does not install on Vista OS*

Great to see you got it working


----------

